# UPS failing/tripping



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have the following configuration:
i7 4790k
Gigabyte GA Z97 D3H
Kingston HyperX 1866MHz 8GB
Cooler Master G650M
MSI GTX 970 OC Edition
Cooler Master K380
Kingston 120GB SSD
2x2TB HDDs
Dell S2240L

The problem is of UPS,I bought a luminous 1000VA UPS and hooked my CPU to it.At idle or when light browsing etc.,whenever power fails the ups gives backup without any hiccup and the system keeps running but if I am playing some resource intensive games for e.g Crysis 3 and the power fails the UPS trips/fails and restart forcing my system to restart again and on backup mode if I try to play the game or any resource intensive app,the ups again trips and restarts.
Is this overloading or something related to APFC of smps?
I have ordered an APC BR1500g-in,will I face the same problem with it too?I am asking because the new ups costs too much and if it doesn't solve my problem,then I have no option left.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 27, 2015)

With APC 1500VA UPS I think you will not face any issue.
Is your monitor also connected to the UPS then it will take another 20w.
Your PC might take at least 454 +20w =474w.

APC 1100VA UPS might itself suffice but to be future proof APC 1500VA UPS is good.


*Minimum PSU Wattage:**404 W* *Recommended 
 PSU Wattage:* [SUP]*[/SUP]*www.extreme.outervision.com/img/4.gif*www.extreme.outervision.com/img/5.gif*www.extreme.outervision.com/img/4.gif*www.extreme.outervision.com/img/w.gif


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2015)

I think it's the Luminous inverter in question is at fault. IMHO a 1.5KVa inverter is an overkill. The 1.1 KVa APC is more then enough IMO for just about all systems that one will use at home.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 27, 2015)

if you have the money go for higher end extended run models with external battery support. With proper maintenance those can last 15-20 years. 
I used the BR1100 IN then I bought the SRC2000XLI-CC.


APC BR1500g-in will be fine but runtime will be around 12-15 mins with your config


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Feb 28, 2015)

I too am hopeful with APC,u sure the tripping doesn't have to do anything with APFC circuit?


----------



## uts7 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have a seasonic m12ii 620. need help buying a pure sine wave ups.


----------

